# PSU voltage OK, Motherboard shows overvoltage and shuts down



## JRinColorado (Jun 2, 2017)

I have a ASUS P6X58D-E motherboard.  I have been having periodic problems with PC repeatedly shutting down and attempting to restart.  Not always.  Might run for week or two, then problems again.  Suspecting bad PSU I have replaced several times.  Seems to fix problem for a week or more, then same problem.  During boot, "indicated" voltages are typically CPU 1.28, 3.3V 2.944, 5V 5.983, 12V 13.992.  Replaced PSU again and voltages were 1.26, 2.912, 6.032, 14.104.  I installed OpenHardwareMonitor 0.8.0 and it shows same readings.

However just tested actual 5V and 12V using a good digital meter and PC running:  5.07 and 12.28.  So "real" voltages are within tolerance.

Any suggestions?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 2, 2017)

How stable is the power supply to your home? Do you use UPS?


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 2, 2017)

What PSU and hardware is on the Mobo? CPU, GPU,RAM, Ext. Fill out system specs it will help with solving the issue. Welcome to TPU   What do your System error logs say just before PC crashes? >>>>  https://windowsinstructed.com/access-windows-error-logs-windows/

IS the PC still crashing with the new PSU?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 2, 2017)

JRinColorado said:


> During boot, "indicated" voltages are typically CPU 1.28, 3.3V 2.944, 5V 5.983, 12V 13.992. Replaced PSU again and voltages were 1.26, 2.912, 6.032, 14.104.
> 
> Suspecting bad PSU I have replaced several times.
> 
> However just tested actual 5V and 12V using a good digital meter and PC running: 5.07 and 12.28. So "real" voltages are within tolerance.



Acceptable ±5% tolerances as allowed by the ATX Form Factor standard are:

12VDC ±5% = 11.4 to 12.6VDC
5VDC ±5% = 4.75 to 5.25VDC
3.3VDC ±5% = 3.14 to 3.47VDC​
So it would appear from your multimeter readings that your power supply is outputting voltages that are indeed well within tolerances (at least for the +5 and +12VDC). But clearly they are not when monitoring through your motherboard sensors. That said, to conclusively test a supply, it should be done on a full range of loads. It is likely it was at near idle when you tested it.

Since you have tried several different power supplies, it is highly unlikely to be them. And since your PSU measured by your multimeter shows good voltages, it is not likely to be your mains to the house (I do agree with the suggestion to use a good UPS with AVR, however).

The actual sensors are very low tech devices and not always accurate. But it seems unlikely for multiple sensors to go bad at once. So to me, this points to the  voltage dividers/regulators on the motherboard or the chipset's voltage monitoring suggesting your motherboard is bad.

All I can suggest is to reset the BIOS and return all to the default clock speeds. Is it still under warranty?

Note too the symptoms you describe are classic for over-heating issues.


----------



## JRinColorado (Jun 2, 2017)

PC on a true sine wave commercial grade UPS.  Clock speeds have remained at default.  Not sure about warranty, have to do some looking for receipt.
I installed a new PSU three days ago.  Ran ok until last night, when problem restarted (starts to boot, immediately shuts down, repeats).  Win7 operating system.  In middle of night I pulled plug.  This morning restarted and has been running ok.

Event monitor, critical:  kernel-power, task 63.  Rebooted w/o cleanly shutting down first.

Here is current status.
Open Hardware Monitor Report

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Version: 0.8.0.0

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Common Language Runtime: 4.0.30319.42000
Operating System: Microsoft Windows NT 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
Process Type: 64-Bit

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sensors

|
+- ASUS P6X58D-E (/mainboard)
|  |
|  +- Winbond W83667HG (/lpc/w83667hg)
|  |  +- CPU VCore      :    0.944    0.944    1.424 (/lpc/w83667hg/voltage/0)
|  |  +- +12V           :  14.2104  14.2104  14.2104 (/lpc/w83667hg/voltage/1)
|  |  +- Analog +3.3V   :    3.008    3.008    3.056 (/lpc/w83667hg/voltage/2)
|  |  +- +3.3V          :    2.976    2.976    3.008 (/lpc/w83667hg/voltage/3)
|  |  +- +5V            :    6.072    6.072    6.072 (/lpc/w83667hg/voltage/4)
|  |  +- Standby +3.3V  :    3.072    3.072    3.088 (/lpc/w83667hg/voltage/7)
|  |  +- Motherboard    :       32       32       32 (/lpc/w83667hg/temperature/2)
|  |  +- CPU Fan        :  1214.03  1180.07   1268.8 (/lpc/w83667hg/fan/1)
|
+- Intel Core i7 950 (/intelcpu/0)
|  +- Bus Speed      :  133.638  133.638  133.648 (/intelcpu/0/clock/0)
|  +- CPU Core #1    :  1603.66  1603.66  3207.32 (/intelcpu/0/clock/1)
|  +- CPU Core #2    :  1603.66  1603.66  3207.32 (/intelcpu/0/clock/2)
|  +- CPU Core #3    :  1603.66  1603.66  1603.77 (/intelcpu/0/clock/3)
|  +- CPU Core #4    :  1603.66  1603.66  1603.77 (/intelcpu/0/clock/4)
|  +- CPU Core #1    :       50       50       58 (/intelcpu/0/temperature/0)
|  +- CPU Core #2    :       52       52       64 (/intelcpu/0/temperature/1)
|  +- CPU Core #3    :       51       51       59 (/intelcpu/0/temperature/2)
|  +- CPU Core #4    :       50       49       56 (/intelcpu/0/temperature/3)
|  +- CPU Total      : 0.769234        0     12.5 (/intelcpu/0/load/0)
|  +- CPU Core #1    : 0.769234        0       25 (/intelcpu/0/load/1)
|  +- CPU Core #2    :        0        0  8.46154 (/intelcpu/0/load/2)
|  +- CPU Core #3    : 0.769234        0  11.5385 (/intelcpu/0/load/3)
|  +- CPU Core #4    :  1.53846        0       25 (/intelcpu/0/load/4)
|
+- Generic Memory (/ram)
|  +- Memory         :  23.3009  23.3009  23.9668 (/ram/load/0)
|  +- Used Memory    :  2.79409  2.79409  2.87394 (/ram/data/0)
|  +- Available Memory :  9.19724  9.11739  9.19724 (/ram/data/1)
|
+- NVIDIA GeForce 210 (/nvidiagpu/0)
|  +- GPU Core       :      405      405   589.09 (/nvidiagpu/0/clock/0)
|  +- GPU Memory     :      405      405    499.5 (/nvidiagpu/0/clock/1)
|  +- GPU Shader     :      810      810  1401.92 (/nvidiagpu/0/clock/2)
|  +- GPU Core       :       76       76       78 (/nvidiagpu/0/temperature/0)
|  +- GPU Core       :        0        0       17 (/nvidiagpu/0/load/0)
|  +- GPU Memory Controller :        8        6       20 (/nvidiagpu/0/load/1)
|  +- GPU Video Engine :        0        0        0 (/nvidiagpu/0/load/2)
|  +- GPU Memory     :  18.0744  17.2047  18.0939 (/nvidiagpu/0/load/3)
|  +- GPU Memory Free :  838.918  838.719  847.824 (/nvidiagpu/0/smalldata/1)
|  +- GPU Memory Used :  185.082  176.176  185.281 (/nvidiagpu/0/smalldata/2)
|  +- GPU Memory Total :     1024     1024     1024 (/nvidiagpu/0/smalldata/3)
|
+- ST3500320AS (/hdd/0)
|  +- Temperature    :       29       29       29 (/hdd/0/temperature/0)
|  +- Used Space     :  61.5364  61.5364  61.5364 (/hdd/0/load/0)
|
+- WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A0 (/hdd/1)
|  +- Temperature    :       40       39       40 (/hdd/1/temperature/0)
|  +- Used Space     :  50.4369  50.4369  50.4369 (/hdd/1/load/0)
|
+- WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A0 (/hdd/2)
|  +- Temperature    :       39       39       39 (/hdd/2/temperature/0)
|  +- Used Space     :  40.8539  40.8539  40.8539 (/hdd/2/load/0)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 2, 2017)

LPC simply is bad... or their outer pull down resistors... nothing uncommon really.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 2, 2017)

JRinColorado said:


> +12V : 14.2104
> +3.3V : 2.976
> +5V : 6.072


Those are clearly out of tolerance. 

Temps are fine.


----------



## r9 (Jun 2, 2017)

Like I have said in the past people got obsessed about the VRM part the motherboard, regarding failures.
The truth is 99% of the time is the protection circuit that fails.
And most if the time is the resistor that is part of the circuit that goes out of specs that is used to calculate the power draw based on the voltage drop.
Have that resistor out of specs even though doesn't affect the function of the motherboard causes the reading to go out of specs and to shut down the motherboard.



Bill_Bright said:


> Those are clearly out of tolerance.
> 
> Temps are fine.


Can be issue with the protection circuit.
Need schematic and rework station to fix it.
Or the psu is not filtering the output voltages and multimeter is to slow to pickup spikes, protection circuit is not.
Need oscilloscope to confirm.
Or just swap the power supply and test.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 2, 2017)

r9 said:


> Or the psu is


As the OP reported in his first post, and as I noted above, he has already tried several power supplies.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jun 2, 2017)

it's the board or by some "unlikely" chance a bios update might fix.
Le : that is if you took measurements while the thing was power up.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2017)

He needs to check source power, in the U.S. average of 110-125VAC, everywhere else is 203-240. Otherwise turn off protection on the board or replace the board.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jun 2, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> He needs to check source power, in the U.S. average of 110-125VAC, everywhere else is 203-240. Otherwise turn off protection on the board or replace the board.



Also that.unlikely as it would seem, it  might be


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2017)

I replaced many pcbs in clothes washers because the customers source voltage was too high. If the voltage is in tolerance at the wall and at the atx, p4, eps 12V connections, it could mean the board could be bad. But if it is too high from the source the supply voltsge needs to be fixed by a licensed electrician. Even polarity can be bad


----------



## JRinColorado (Jun 2, 2017)

UPS voltage is 124.4.  A little high but PSU's are designed for wide input voltages, so I don't think that's a factor.  I was monitoring CPU temp, was 61C just before it shut down again.  Started to boot and shut down again.  I left it off for about 1hr, booted ok (I'm using it now), cpu temp was 48C on reboot, now 53C without doing much.  During booting temp reached  59 to 68 depending on which core. 

I did notice two days ago I was doing video compilation (PowerDirector 15), and it shut down as it just finished compilation and started writing DVD.  I'm beginning to wonder if it is temp?  But 60C or so doesn't seem too high, or is it?

More info:  I swapped out CPU with another that I had (i7).  Cleaned CPU and bottom of CPU fan.  New heat transfer paste.  Now running Power Director, making an MP4.  Per OpenHardwareMonitor, cpu max temp is currently 91C.  

Sensors

|
+- ASUS P6X58D-E (/mainboard)
|  |
|  +- Winbond W83667HG (/lpc/w83667hg)
|  |  +- CPU VCore      :    1.352    1.304      1.4 (/lpc/w83667hg/voltage/0)
|  |  +- +12V           :  13.9857  13.9857  13.9857 (/lpc/w83667hg/voltage/1)
|  |  +- Analog +3.3V   :    3.072    3.024    3.104 (/lpc/w83667hg/voltage/2)
|  |  +- +3.3V          :    3.024    2.992    3.072 (/lpc/w83667hg/voltage/3)
|  |  +- +5V            :    5.976    5.976    5.976 (/lpc/w83667hg/voltage/4)
|  |  +- Standby +3.3V  :    3.104    3.088    3.136 (/lpc/w83667hg/voltage/7)
|  |  +- Motherboard    :       33       32       33 (/lpc/w83667hg/temperature/2)
|  |  +- CPU Fan        :     1875        0    16875 (/lpc/w83667hg/fan/1)
|
+- Intel Core i7 960 (/intelcpu/0)
|  +- Bus Speed      :  133.341  133.341  133.353 (/intelcpu/0/clock/0)
|  +- CPU Core #1    :  3333.52  3333.52  3333.84 (/intelcpu/0/clock/1)
|  +- CPU Core #2    :  3333.52  3333.52  3333.84 (/intelcpu/0/clock/2)
|  +- CPU Core #3    :  3333.52  3333.52  3333.84 (/intelcpu/0/clock/3)
|  +- CPU Core #4    :  3333.52  3333.52  3333.84 (/intelcpu/0/clock/4)
|  +- CPU Core #1    :       89       86       91 (/intelcpu/0/temperature/0)
|  +- CPU Core #2    :       86       84       89 (/intelcpu/0/temperature/1)
|  +- CPU Core #3    :       88       84       89 (/intelcpu/0/temperature/2)
|  +- CPU Core #4    :       86       84       88 (/intelcpu/0/temperature/3)
|  +- CPU Total      :      100  99.4231      100 (/intelcpu/0/load/0)
|  +- CPU Core #1    :      100  98.4615      100 (/intelcpu/0/load/1)
|  +- CPU Core #2    :      100  99.2308      100 (/intelcpu/0/load/2)
|  +- CPU Core #3    :      100  99.2308      100 (/intelcpu/0/load/3)
|  +- CPU Core #4    :      100  98.4615      100 (/intelcpu/0/load/4)
|
+- Generic Memory (/ram)
|  +- Memory         :  34.2313  30.4779  34.6425 (/ram/load/0)
|  +- Used Memory    :  4.10479  3.65471   4.1541 (/ram/data/0)
|  +- Available Memory :  7.88654  7.83723  8.33662 (/ram/data/1)
|
+- NVIDIA GeForce 210 (/nvidiagpu/0)
|  +- GPU Core       :      405      405   589.09 (/nvidiagpu/0/clock/0)
|  +- GPU Memory     :      405      405    499.5 (/nvidiagpu/0/clock/1)
|  +- GPU Shader     :      810      810  1401.92 (/nvidiagpu/0/clock/2)
|  +- GPU Core       :       78       78       83 (/nvidiagpu/0/temperature/0)
|  +- GPU Core       :        0        0       81 (/nvidiagpu/0/load/0)
|  +- GPU Memory Controller :        7        6       63 (/nvidiagpu/0/load/1)
|  +- GPU Video Engine :        0        0       29 (/nvidiagpu/0/load/2)
|  +- GPU Memory     :  21.4539  17.6895  27.0199 (/nvidiagpu/0/load/3)
|  +- GPU Memory Free :  804.313  747.316  842.859 (/nvidiagpu/0/smalldata/1)
|  +- GPU Memory Used :  219.688  181.141  276.684 (/nvidiagpu/0/smalldata/2)
|  +- GPU Memory Total :     1024     1024     1024 (/nvidiagpu/0/smalldata/3)
|
+- ST3500320AS (/hdd/0)
|  +- Temperature    :       33       33       33 (/hdd/0/temperature/0)
|  +- Used Space     :  61.5364  61.5364  61.5364 (/hdd/0/load/0)
|
+- WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A0 (/hdd/1)
|  +- Temperature    :       39       38       39 (/hdd/1/temperature/0)
|  +- Used Space     :  50.4651  50.4401  50.4651 (/hdd/1/load/0)
|
+- WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A0 (/hdd/2)
|  +- Temperature    :       39       39       39 (/hdd/2/temperature/0)
|  +- Used Space     :  40.8539  40.8539  40.8539 (/hdd/2/load/0)


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 2, 2017)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> Le : that is if you took measurements while the thing was power up.


Huh? You can't measure the DC voltages when "the thing" is powered down. Well, you can, expect 0.0V. 


eidairaman1 said:


> He needs to check source power, in the U.S. average of 110-125VAC, everywhere else is 203-240.


Lots of countries use 110-125VAC. Among the larger, more populous ones, besides the US, include Canada, Columbia, Panama, Mexico and more. Many use both, depending are region of the country (Brazil and Cuba for example). And Japan and Okinawa use 100VAC. Still, most computer power supplies are either auto-adjusting or set correctly for the country they were sold in. And again, he has tried several supplies.

As for the wall outlet and reverse polarity, that's possible, but pretty sure all computer power supplies use 3-prong plugs, which would cause the hot to be applied to the ground from the moment the supply was plugged in. The OP has stated his computer might run for days with no problems so that would rule reverse polarity out.

Still, every home and every computer user should have access to a AC Outlet Tester to ensure your outlet is properly wired and grounded. I recommend one with a GFCI (ground fault circuit interrupt) indicator as it can be used to test bathroom and kitchen outlets too. These testers can be found for your type and voltage outlet, foreign or domestic, (like this one for the UK) at most home improvement stores, or even the electrical department at Wal-Mart. Use it to test all the outlets in the house and if a fault is shown, have it fixed by a qualified electrician.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 2, 2017)

Nice one suggested uninstalling asus ai suite yet so i thought i would , had similar it fixed it.
Ai suite monitors and acts overzealously.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 2, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Ai suite monitors and acts overzealously.


Good idea. If it is anything like ASUS's anti-surge feature, for sure disable it and see what happens.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 2, 2017)

Bill_Bright said:


> Good idea. If it is anything like ASUS's anti-surge feature, for sure disable it and see what happens.


Works for my old crosshair it did it often before.


----------



## JRinColorado (Jun 3, 2017)

In the ASUS BIOS, "Power", "Hardware Monitor", I "ignored" the 5V and 12V settings (had displayed the voltages).  Did not help.  PC rebooted a few minutes later.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 3, 2017)

JRinColorado said:


> In the ASUS BIOS, "Power", "Hardware Monitor", I "ignored" the 5V and 12V settings (had displayed the voltages).  Did not help.  PC rebooted a few minutes later.


I didn't say ignore them i said uninstall it all.


----------



## JRinColorado (Jun 3, 2017)

How do I do that?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 3, 2017)

JRinColorado said:


> How do I do that?


You need to fill out your system specs, since i don't know what you have I've no idea either on typical windows ten ,tight click on Windows logo bottom left , then left click on apps and features then uninstall Asus Ai suite.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 3, 2017)

Predicting a fix here 

Asus has a habit of offering wobbly applications.


----------



## JRinColorado (Jun 3, 2017)

Win 7, not 10.  Clicking on Win Logo brings up list of programs.  Under Asus, only have ASUSUpdate (for updating BIOS).


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 3, 2017)

Here. Run it in safe mode with admin privileges.


----------



## JRinColorado (Jun 4, 2017)

Ran it.  Small box came up, clicked the "Clean" button.  Not sure what happened, nothing showed on screen.  But PC shut down soon thereafter.  Shut down twice during reboot.  Now running in safe mode.  Did I do the clean correctly?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 4, 2017)

Are any of your USB ports damaged? I have seen ASUS protection kikc in when the USB teeth are mangled and shorting. Also cant you just diable the OVP in the BIOS?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 4, 2017)

JRinColorado said:


> Ran it.  Small box came up, clicked the "Clean" button.  Not sure what happened, nothing showed on screen.  But PC shut down soon thereafter.  Shut down twice during reboot.  Now running in safe mode.  Did I do the clean correctly?


Yes.
IMO, you have failing hardware. 
Replace that board.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 4, 2017)

but my money is on the motherboard if you have replaced the psu
you fell for a typical trap when isolating these types of issues you replaced a component and it went away for awhile,the issue was simply random to begin with
could be a bad trace on the board from one of the power feeds or a ground plane thats coming apart or you could have a usb port or one of those traces intermittently shorting 

could also be a bad cap or vrm thats going out of spec
but it all boils down to replace the motherboard


----------

